# I know Sticky did a thread, but REAR UDDER ATTACHMENTS



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Now some of these does do not have ideal teat placement, but this is how rear udder attachments should be. 
Note how high and tightly the udder is attached. You do not want a doe with loose attachments, they will only get looser with the more freshenings she has had. 
Choose a milker with this kind of strong attachments and choose one with centered teats if showing is in the does future.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No, it's just because the short time I have been on this forum, there is a lot of questions about udder attachments. So hopefully this was to clear up and questions anyone had as to weather or not their doe had nice rear attachments.
Plus the Sticky thread had links you had to click, this is easier for everyone.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, sorry. I just realized what I posted was rude.... I would delete it if I could.

Thank you for posting this! It does help.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So hopefully this thread doesnt get pushed back, so people can see it.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Deleted.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Okay, sorry. I just realized what I posted was rude.... I would delete it if I could.
> 
> Thank you for posting this! It does help.


Haha, no problem. Hopefully I can dig up some pics of does with better teat placement!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Some of those does have good placement! I think, anyway! Although I am NO expert. At all, really.  

Thank you for accepting my apology. I feel really bad about that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Didn't find hardly any pics yet, but here is a few. Actually the black doe in the first set of pics had nice placement, and so did the bottom pic, but her teats were off in size...
The last doe had great attachments and nice teats but a small udder, but she was a star milker.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Some of those does have good placement! I think, anyway! Although I am NO expert. At all, really.
> 
> Thank you for accepting my apology. I feel really bad about that.


It's not a problem, you are forgiven, lol. I was never upset, it's ok. :thumbup:
Yes some did have centered teats, but some teats winged out.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice udders! One of my (now retired) does has very nice attachment, that is why we are keeping her buckling intact. Nigerians seem to be lacking in that area sometimes.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Nice job, yes we had lots of questions for pics ( I was one of them ).


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

beautiful udders!!! thanks for the post!!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

How is this does udder? She's 4 years old and produces about 1-1.5gal a day.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She looks to need a little more strength in the rear attachments at the escutcheon (mostly on the left side), and the left side is bigger than the right (are you milking her completly out on that side?) She could use a bit more centered teats, and they look like they wing out a bit.
She has a nice medial suspensory ligament
Nice capacity
Nice udder depth
Smooth, no lumps or bumps

Not a bad udder, just a bit lop sided and could use more strength.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

She is in with a buckling (not hers) who keeps sipping when he gets a chance, hence the lopsidedness. 

I agree with everything you say.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, I would definatley milk her if thats the case... if you arent already. She can stay permanently lopsided if you dont even it out.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh, I would definatley milk her if thats the case... if you arent already. She can stay permanently lopsided if you dont even it out.


This was taken before milking yesterday. She gets milked twice a day..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ah, very good then


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is a photo of her nice and full!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The medial seems a bit crooked (could be from still being a bit lopsided), and her rear attachments could be a bit tighter. But other than that, nice udder. It will probably even out more with more milkings though, since it's still a bit lopsided.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i'd take them all!!


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

OK, Dumb question here. I still don't understand what you mean by "attachments". Where specifically are you looking at the udder to determine the correct attachment? I am a newbie to this.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Udder attachments are what holds the udder up high and tight to the body (or not at all if they don't have good attachments), and gives it shape.
They are skin and ligaments that hold the udder up.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a visual if you see this RUN...This doe was only 4 years.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome example! I looked everywhere online and couldn't find anything like that! I was trying to find a good vs bad attachment example.
Yes like like no tomorrow if you see this! That is super sad about that udder though, poor doe.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She has a good life. I pulled her papers and gave her and her yearling wether to a young gal who needed milk for her 2 young children. She has a big flat uncomplicated pasture to live in and is kept milked 3 times a day. 
She is a very sweet gentle goat so, it was a perfect match.

I bought this girl as a yearling from one of the Ober breeders who show. Needless to say, I got a little turned off of Oberhasli goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Awww, well that was nice of you! She's got a good home, and helping feed children, that's what counts! (=


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Now the girl below is the above goat's FF yearling doeling. I bred to a buck that came from much tighter stronger udders that gave less milk. This picture was taken the day before she kidded.
You can already see the poor rear attachments tipping the udder toward the front and the weakness in the udder floor that won't last under heavy production. I've culled this whole line this year.


----------

